

Ask HN: I'm making an API for Help Bubble. What should I add? - markchristian

Howdy, gang;
Back in March, I posted an announcement of a new side project of mine here and got a lot of good feedback (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1222532). dustball (the other developer) and I have iterated a bit, improved the administration UI, and most importantly, started building a public API to let you control the Help Bubble on your site.<p>So far, it's pretty basic stuff, but we're hoping it's a good start. What would you add? What would help make Help Bubble a useful tool for your site?
======
MPiccinato
This is a cool idea. Would be awesome if combined with something like
Olark.com and those feedback tabs from other sites. Might be a bit much in one
bubble but it could be done well I think.

------
markchristian
Clickable links: <http://www.helpbubble.com/> <http://www.helpbubble.com/api>

------
dustball
The feedback last time was great. Especially like the "I would need X before I
would consider adding it to my site" type.

